# Gloss, Satin, or Matte vinyl?



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you use gloss, satin, or matte vinyl for decals like on windows and things? I use cast vinyl.

I know Oracal is pretty much gloss other than offering a matte version of their white and black.

I think I'd prefer a satin finish. Gloss looks too much like a sticker, and matte may stand out a little too much when on glass since the glass is reflective.


----------



## SkinnyWizzard (Jul 26, 2011)

I find in general that either Satin or Matte looks far better than Gloss, although it often depends on the design or image that is being put up. Usually my clients have the last word. 

Gloss is a bit 80's, old fashioned for the same reason no-one wants prints encapsulated in gloss anymore. We haven't gloss encapsulated a print in nigh on 10 years!

Those were the days - Don't miss em though, setting up for encapsulation was a right ball-ache!


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

SkinnyWizzard said:


> I find in general that either Satin or Matte looks far better than Gloss, although it often depends on the design or image that is being put up. Usually my clients have the last word.
> 
> Gloss is a bit 80's, old fashioned for the same reason no-one wants prints encapsulated in gloss anymore. We haven't gloss encapsulated a print in nigh on 10 years!
> 
> Those were the days - Don't miss em though, setting up for encapsulation was a right ball-ache!


I'm using just regular vinyl like Oracal 751. But pretty much all the vinyls out there are gloss other than the matte offerings of white and black.

Avery does offer a satin finish in a calendered vinyl. But I'm sticking with cast, and Avery doesn't tend to have a good rep anyways.


----------



## SkinnyWizzard (Jul 26, 2011)

Most customers won't even notice what you use - unless they specify. Albeit most vinyl on offer is gloss, Ritrama, LG, Metamark, MacTac, ect all have vinyl ranges now in Matte, or satin with similar colour ranges if you find the right distributor.

I stopped using Avery a LONG time ago... I agree Something wrong with those guys!!


----------



## CCClothing (Apr 1, 2011)

I actually just went through a role of Avery 700 about last week and I didn't really see any problem with it.


----------



## SkinnyWizzard (Jul 26, 2011)

Although highly conformable in the right grades, i found it a pain to weed (due to excessive adhesive and overall consistency) and was way more expensive than the likes of Ritrama and others that does the same job, with better weeding properties and most also have a solvent adhesive option for the more difficult surfaces.

Plus the reps annoyed me - A lot!


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

What are some good cast satin vinyls for outdoor use?

The only vinyl brands that seems to be the most common that people use are Oracal, Avery, and 3M.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Oracal 631 is matte wall vinyl. It's not for outdoor use. It's also a complete nightmare to squeegee and lift off the backer, requiring a high tack transfer tape that then makes it a nightmare to get the vinyl to stay on the wall afterward. Maybe there's a reason not many companies make matte...


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Fenrir said:


> Oracal 631 is matte wall vinyl. It's not for outdoor use. It's also a complete nightmare to squeegee and lift off the backer, requiring a high tack transfer tape that then makes it a nightmare to get the vinyl to stay on the wall afterward. Maybe there's a reason not many companies make matte...


I'm not doing indoors, only outdoors. So, looking to see if there are any outdoor cast satin vinyl that are any good.

If not, then I'll probably go with the matte white Oracal 751 since most decals on windows are solid white anyways.

The regular Oracal are super glossy compared to other gloss vinyl out there.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

I was just giving an possible reason as to why manufacturers don't make much selection in matte.


----------



## SkinnyWizzard (Jul 26, 2011)

Ritrama do a good selection of Matte vinyls for both indoor & outdoor use - However I have found some colour compounds appear to be thinner than others and don't block the light as well as they should.

The other brand that I've started to use a lot of and have been quickly impressed by is Multi-Fix. It weeds fantastically and bonds well to the lowest tack application film. Sticks like s**t to a barn door too but if you need it there are also removable versions and supatak versions available. Pretty good on price. Their Mattes are just as good as the gloss versions also.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a color chart for 3M. Their 7125 cast vinyl has a regular gloss. Which is closer to satin compared to the ultra glossy Oracal 751.

So, I think I'll go with the 3M 7125.

But I'd still like more of a satin type finish. But Avery says they're the only one who makes a satin vinyl finish. And it's a calendard vinyl anyways.


----------



## avaross09 (Dec 5, 2013)

I also think gloss is too much and looks like old wall decals
of the 80s. I use Matte and would recommend using Matte.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

SkinnyWizzard said:


> Most customers won't even notice what you use - unless they specify. Albeit most vinyl on offer is gloss, Ritrama, LG, Metamark, MacTac, ect all have vinyl ranges now in Matte, or satin with similar colour ranges if you find the right distributor.
> 
> I stopped using Avery a LONG time ago... I agree Something wrong with those guys!!


Hi SkinnyWizzard,

I think you are right. I didn't even know I could buy different finishes on pressure sensitive vinyl.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

avaross09 said:


> I also think gloss is too much and looks like old wall decals
> of the 80s. I use Matte and would recommend using Matte.


What brand matte vinyl do you use?


----------

